# Are you a member of any support group or any other SAD online forum?



## Sticks and Stones (Dec 4, 2009)

Anyone a member of Social Phobia World, *****, Anxiety Zone...?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

yep, SPW


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I've seen anxiety zone, but didn't join. Didn't know about SPW. I have SA but I really have GAD which results from an avoidant personality disorder, so I usually look for AvPD groups.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

I use livinganxious.com


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

I have accounts on living anxious and SPW, but im not really active on those sites.


----------

